# 2011 WV 8pt



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

This is the biggest buck Ive ever taken from WV, I prefer small doe their easier to drag and taste great.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great deer! I was also down there and ended up with a 3pt and a button buck oh yea and a bunch of really wet clothes.

Congrats again

Mark


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Great WVa buck there bud! I'll bet the heart was a little tachy when he came into sight


----------



## Wishin4Fishin (Feb 24, 2011)

Definitely a nice West Virginia buck, especially in the weather they had this week for the opener. This was the first WV opener I've EVER missed. May head down next weekend.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Awesome deer Murphy. We had the toughest conditions to hunt in, but everyone stuck it out. I had a great time as always at the camp. Looking forward to the next trip.


----------

